# ICS MotoBlur



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Am i missing it? The only thing i really liked about blur was the message center where all your messages were together. Now that I'm basically stock ICS i kinda miss it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol are you using stock launcher? Some moto blur widgets only work with stock

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Motorola apps need the blur framework to work. Roms built off blur will allow the all-in-one messaging app to work, and Roms not built off of blur won't work.

Personally, I like both that and the Motorola email app so I stick with Roms built off of Blur. The email app is a necessity for me and the all-in-one messenger is convenient.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

I've used blur roms that the contacts widget will work with the blur launcher then after I setup my launcher it will not work (you can add it but it is completely transparent

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Blur Widgets will only work with blur, not other launchers. The same could be said about the majority of manufacturer Widgets (HTC, LG, etc.). They typically only work with the launcher that the manufacturer puts on there. I see a lot of users who give launchers a bad rating on Google play because they can't use their stock widgets, but that's a manufacturer issue, not an issue with the launcher. If you want to use a Motorola widget that came preinstalled on your phone, you have to use the blur launcher.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nobreak1970 (Jun 28, 2012)

On topic...to the OP: yes I also miss the Universal Inbox that was in blur. Now we have Moto UI as it's called.
Peace.


----------

